# Thyroid and high SHBG



## IamNotShepard (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

These are the blood results of thyroid:

1. TSH - 6,090 uIU/ml (range 0,270-4,200)
2. FT3 - 3,13 pg/ml (range 2,00-4,40)
3. FT4 - 1,50 ng/dl (range 0,93-1,71)

Later TSH, anti-TG and anti-TPO was checked.
TSH - 3.60 uIU/ml (range 0.27-4.20)
anti-TG - <10 IU/ml (range 0.0-115.0)
anti-TPO - 13.25 IU/ml (range 0.00-34.00) - However, from what i read is that anti-TG and anti-TPO should be on 0. If i am not mistaken.

Now, the question is. Based on that bloodwork. Does it explain High SHBG? What kind of problem with thyroid do i have?
Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What is SHGB?

Are you male or female? How old are you? What are your symptoms?


----------



## IamNotShepard (May 30, 2018)

I am 22 year old male. SHBG is sex hormone binding globulin. Symptomps - a lot, i don't know if they're connected to thyroid, though. Like no idea.

What do you make of those results i gave you. FT3 might be over allowed levels as well according to one range i saw on the internet.

What do you think that is? Thanks.


----------

